# What’s the 'best' external monitor set-up?



## Van (Apr 24, 2019)

(Please delete this thread if it’s been addressed, but I couldn’t find it.)

Ok, I’m *not considering a 49”*, $1100 monitor with a height of 1080 but, I couldn’t help trying it out. Pretty cool...and laggy. I am in the market for a new monitor, however. In the past, I’ve used a dell 2560x1440 monitor in portrait mode to see a lot of tracks and full scores but it’s since died. 

I know there are 4k, 5k, and have heard whispers of a mythical 6k from Apple possibly in the works. 

What are you using? Why is it best? UHD? 4K? Dual setup?


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 24, 2019)

43" 4K (3840x2160), I have now that and my previous 40" as a second screen - Most eye friendly ratio of resolution and actual size. I would not choose the wide-screen monitors because there you are sacrificing valuable vertical screen estate. Having the height is very useful if you want to keep an overview of lots of tracks.
I am always interested in bigger sizes, but there are no decent screens with 5K or more. In my opinion they'd have to be 50" or larger. Otherwise you'd just torture your eyes trying to read things.

(That advice BTW comes from some one who is also doing digital illustration and design for a living.)


----------



## samphony (Apr 24, 2019)

I use a minimized setup at the moment while transitioning to a new studio. I use a 40“ 4K Screen attached to a rollable tv stand set to 2560x1440. I’m thinking adding 3 additional 32” or 27” 4 k screens set to 2560 as well as i like that screen resolution best.


----------



## AlexRuger (Apr 26, 2019)

Wunderhorn said:


> 43" 4K (3840x2160), I have now that and my previous 40" as a second screen - Most eye friendly ratio of resolution and actual size. I would not choose the wide-screen monitors because there you are sacrificing valuable vertical screen estate. Having the height is very useful if you want to keep an overview of lots of tracks.
> I am always interested in bigger sizes, but there are no decent screens with 5K or more. In my opinion they'd have to be 50" or larger. Otherwise you'd just torture your eyes trying to read things.
> 
> (That advice BTW comes from some one who is also doing digital illustration and design for a living.)


What model 43" 4k are you using?


----------



## Wunderhorn (Apr 26, 2019)

AlexRuger said:


> What model 43" 4k are you using?



It's a LG 43UD79-B


----------

